# Hi



## Clive Phillips (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi all.
First post for me as I’ve just registered.
I’ve loved artwork all my life and now have 55 years with pencils and pastels.
Here are one of my portraits completed in pastel pencils and Unison.


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Clive, this is unbelievable. Phenomenal work. Cheers from India .


----------



## Clive Phillips (Mar 13, 2021)

serene said:


> Clive, this is unbelievable. Phenomenal work. Cheers from India .


Thank you 😊


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Clive, This is so real.

Thanks


----------

